# Need ID on tiny plant.



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

I work at a petstore which has an immaculate planted display tank. Our old manager was probably one of the most knowledgable plant people I know. She had a knack for finding rare plants and throwing them in the display.

A while back I spotted this tiny plant and asked her what it was, she told me but I forgot. Sick of the background info? Alright, heres the description:

They are light green, never show any reds or browns. Grow no taller than 1 inch. Looks very similar to a cabbage. Elongated closely packed wrinkled leaves that fold down over each over. They seem to be growing in groups, but that could be because of how they were planted. 

Does this ring any bells or do I need to get a pic of it?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Does this look like it? 
http://usuarios.arsystel.com/p.m/p/pamplina_agua/samolus_valerandi.jpg
http://www.tropica.com/productcard.asp?id=026

_Samolus valerandi_


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

Not quite. The edges of the leaves are much more rippled/wrinkled than that. The tips of the leaves come to a point, if i remember correctly. I'll get a pic of it at work tomorrow with my cam phone to give you a general idea of the shape.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

Wrinkled leaves...is it Downoi? Downoi grows taller than 1", but if it has a deficiency it can stay about 1"

http://www.victri.net/plants/_downoi.html


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

Bingo. Thats the plant. You guys are good. 

I'm thinking about taking some of it home. I'd like to know if you guys think it could survive in my tank. 

Here's my specs:
125 gallon
wet/dry sump
4x39w "Plant" Aquamedic T5, 4x39w 10k T5
4x55w 6700k Coral Live PCs
CO2 tank coming soon

I dose pretty much all of Seachem's plant products, but I'd like to move on to other, more concentrated products.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Pogostemon helferi_ looks like cabbage?


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Cabbage .... hehehahahaha ... ~quickly peers at Downoi in the tank~


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

It does kind of look like cabbage...like kale. Also, the Downoi may not be the healthiest if it is not growing more than 1" tall and is really dense. An increase in the fertilizing regimen may be in order.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

These ones look like cabbage, they're really bushy and never get taller than an inch, if that.


----------

